# PostNL for fasttech



## Riaz (14/7/16)

Anyone use this courier service from fasttech before? 

Just got an email from the support side and they said fasttech no longer uses singpost to courier ecig related items.

They also don't offer any guarantee that the parcel will reach you? 

Im a bit sceptical.


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/7/16)

Ive used post nl twice with gearbest and had no problems.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/7/16)

Riaz said:


> Anyone use this courier service from fasttech before?
> 
> Just got an email from the support side and they said fasttech no longer uses singpost to courier ecig related items.
> 
> ...


@Riaz don't they give you the option for China Post? If that option isn't available then you have something with some sort of battery in it, they will only ship PostNL at an additional cost.

Also, check this thread.... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/paypal-joining-the-war-on-vaping.t25629/

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Riaz (15/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> @Riaz don't they give you the option for China Post? If that option isn't available then you have something with some sort of battery in it, they will only ship PostNL at an additional cost.
> 
> Also, check this thread.... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/paypal-joining-the-war-on-vaping.t25629/


Nope nothing with batteries.


----------



## Riaz (15/7/16)

Received this email from ft now


Hi Riaz,

Since you are worry about shipping by PostNL, we will ship your order by Hong Kong Post and update you the tracking number in 24 hours. Please kindly wait for its arriving

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (15/7/16)

Ask FT to mark your order as electronic components. I still have the paypal option open to me.


----------



## kimbo (15/7/16)

@Riaz i use NL quite a bit, and in my experience they deliver the most constant and in good time

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TeddyBeach (7/10/16)

Yo whats up bros i placed an order with fasttech on like the 2nd of September tracking says it arrived in SA on the 26th but no update since stressing my nutz off  (PostNL)(SAPO)


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/16)

TeddyBeach said:


> Yo whats up bros i placed an order with fasttech on like the 2nd of September tracking says it arrived in SA on the 26th but no update since stressing my nutz off  (PostNL)(SAPO)



@TeddyBeach the only way to order from the chinese web sites is to order and forget about it... the order will take anywhere was 3 weeks to 3 months! It's just the way it is.. if you are in a hurry for something always buy local.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Cespian (7/10/16)

TeddyBeach said:


> Yo whats up bros i placed an order with fasttech on like the 2nd of September tracking says it arrived in SA on the 26th but no update since stressing my nutz off  (PostNL)(SAPO)




I called customs about 5 minutes ago. They are experencing a massive backlog apparently. I have packages there (from PostNL and Turkey Post) since 25 September and it hasn't been processed yet. They asked that I be patient (and thats the last thing you tell someone who has already been patiently waiting for (un)important toys lol).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TeddyBeach (7/10/16)

Sigh* I guess the waiting game continues  I did order a mod with an internal battery hope that wouldnt be an issue.


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/10/16)

Cespian said:


> I called customs about 5 minutes ago. They are experencing a massive backlog apparently. I have packages there (from PostNL and Turkey Post) since 25 September and it hasn't been processed yet. They asked that I be patient (and thats the last thing you tell someone who has already been patiently waiting for (un)important toys lol).



Yes big backlog...my parcel arrived end August and only went to customs on 1 October...but then again theres always a backlog


----------



## PsyCLown (7/10/16)

TeddyBeach said:


> Yo whats up bros i placed an order with fasttech on like the 2nd of September tracking says it arrived in SA on the 26th but no update since stressing my nutz off  (PostNL)(SAPO)



Put your tracking number into 17track, when the status changes to "From Customs" you can go through to customs and collect it.
This will save you a loooot of time, as it takes them FOREVER to send it to your local Post Office.


----------



## Cespian (7/10/16)

TeddyBeach said:


> Sigh* I guess the waiting game continues  I did order a mod with an internal battery hope that wouldnt be an issue.



To avoid yourself some stress, order high value goods or any goods containing batteries with a dedicated courier or clearing agent. Batteries are risky AF

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/10/16)

Cespian said:


> To avoid yourself some stress, order high value goods or any goods containing batteries with a dedicated courier or clearing agent. Batteries are risky AF



I can agree with that...ordered some CDs from Amazon and 4 days door to door in my hand...customs prepaid, no issues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/16)

Record order this week from the UK. Ordered on Sunday Night and delivered on Wednesday! Unbelievable!  

https://www.ukecigstore.com/ and DHL! What a combo! 

Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TeddyBeach (7/10/16)

For some reason Fasttech marked my package off as 'Mobile Phones' at $20 but its like $110. Wouldnt marking it off as mobile phones be an instant red flag for batteries? Got to love that support on their end have a ticket pending for 94 hours now -_-


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/10/16)

W


Rob Fisher said:


> Record order this week from the UK. Ordered on Sunday Night and delivered on Wednesday! Unbelievable!
> 
> https://www.ukecigstore.com/ and DHL!



What was shipping costs like @Rob Fisher ...getting gatvol of the free shipping chinese websites


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> W
> 
> 
> What was shipping costs like @Rob Fisher ...getting gatvol of the free shipping chinese websites



5 bottles juice - £64-13
Shipping via DHL - £16.63
Total £80.76 (R1,495.41)

Local charges from DHL 
Duty and Vat R177.52
DHL Handling charge - R150

Price per bottle R364.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Record order this week from the UK. Ordered on Sunday Night and delivered on Wednesday! Unbelievable!
> 
> https://www.ukecigstore.com/ and DHL! What a combo!
> 
> Chicken Dinner!


I've also had very speedy service from UK Ecigstore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (7/10/16)

Efun.top has the DHL option if your order hits $175. $77 shipping though so it comes to about $250 in the end.


----------



## Petrus (7/10/16)

Intaste....... Aramex......5 days.

Priority Mail US..... 90 days.

Local Vendors.......2 days max

Ooooeeeee local is lekker


----------



## spiv (7/10/16)

Petrus said:


> Intaste....... Aramex......5 days.



Aramex doesn't ship vape stuff. Do you just tell them to call it something else? Tricks of the trade.


----------



## Petrus (7/10/16)

I rhi


spiv said:


> Aramex doesn't ship vape stuff. Do you just tell them to call it something else? Tricks of the trade.


I think that lies with the supplier. Have not had any issues.


----------

